# Driver for beginner



## sabri122

Hello! I'm new here, I would like to know what kind of driver is suitable for a beginner like me? I already have set 3-sw mac gregor tourney. thanks for advanced


----------



## benparagon

i highly recommend the phantom dx driver from paragon. it's a 460cc titanium driver that's very forgiving and has a great stock shaft! it's easy on the budget and great for beginners and serious players alike. (disclaimer: i work for paragon! ) they might carry it at your local pro shop so you can try it out.


----------



## Surtees

It's hard to advise someone on a club because everyone is different my best advice would be to go to your local pro shop and see if you can try as many as you can. Goodluck!


----------



## pnf2010

I personally don't think you can go wrong with Callaway. 
As said before, best to check out the local golf shops to see which suits you best. I would then compare the prices you have seen with those online. You may be able to save $$'s AND you will know exactly what you are buying.


----------



## harrison1

I agree find which driver you want from a golf store so you can test it out and see what feels good. Then I would do some price checks online and see what other people are saying about the club as well just to make sure it's the right choice. I was looking at (retail link deleted) and they have pretty good prices and give you reviews so that might be a good place to start!


----------



## Cajun

Give your local shop your business. Going there to try clubs and then buy them online is why small golf shops and pros that know what they're doing are a dying breed. Some guy who has played 10 rounds of golf and decides to sell golf equipment out of his garage: 1. will tell you exactly what you want to hear about their products in order to sell them, and 2. won't be there when you need them when something goes wrong with your equipment and you need help. Plus by going to see your local expert and buying from them, you're supporting local business and keeping your dollars in your community. Go see your local pro, they can fit you properly (something that CAN'T be done over the internet, I don't care how much you think you know about fitting)and they'll also be there with helpful advice and service. If you're shopping major brands, I bet you'll find their prices are competitive with the internet pitchmen once you figure in shipping and everything else. Most also offer used equipment and well as clones at lower prices just like the internet stores. Go see your local proshop and don't fall for the "I have the best prices" hype.


----------

